# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  is this little girl a demon ?? what does my dreams mean??!!

## epicdreamer371

Hello,
the past few nights ive been having dreams about demons.
I want to know what they mean because its just weird and scary.
firstly
I was drowning  and the view was very very far up and i was looking down at my self, The view was moving and went into a crowd near by looking for the right person to save me  it stopped at a man and he just watched me drown and icons popped up saying heaven? or hell? the arrow clicked hell.
i opened a door well it wasnt me but i was a little girl blonde long hair and a white dress and i was just looking through her view anyways and this man/woman was brunt head to toe making its way to me the male/female had blood oozing out of everywhere.
then the scene had changed i was looking through a mothers eyes and i was standing in a very narrow hallway with grey stone walls i was watching the little girl she screamed and closed the door and the mother said ' its okay just turn the lights off and everything will be ok'.
The little girl slowly walks down the hallway and behidn the stair case leading to who knows where. She switches the light off and slowly walks back.the scene changes again and an alarm goes off and everyone living in the area had to have a meeting underground.
The leader of our community said that we had to stay down here until the alarm sto... a blade went through the wall and into his chest he started to have a fit and everyone was horrified.
But another one of him appeared standing over the body saying he was only joking and taking pictures.

second dream
i was sitting in another hallway but  more narrow and my legs were up against my chest and my hands on my ears screaming.
i looked at the screen door across from me and that little girl was staring at me she was causing what was happening.
i see fire and destruction its everywhere and the fire is on me i scream and scream but none of its real the little girl is making me see all this i couldnt feel it or touch it just seeing it was terrible.
the scene had changed and i needed to get a rare plant to get her away from my soul i found it and i ate it but i kept gagging this gooey stuff and i couldnt swallow it :Sad: 
what does this mean???
epic xx

----------


## Baron Samedi

Holy shit. That dream is incredible. I don't know what it means. maybe you need Calea Z?

----------


## epicdreamer371

anyone? nope?
lol these dreams are still bothering me
please help me

----------


## Serith

When you had the first dream, it was frightening enough that it stayed on your mind.  You are more likely to dream about whatever's on your mind, which is why you had the second dream, which was frightening enough to make even more of an impression.  It is an awful mental cycle, but not necessarily meaningful.  

As I see it, you have two good choices.  You could revisit the dreams in your next lucid dream, and confront them.  This is the best solution, but it can be tricky, and will most probably take time.  Or, you could just try your best to not worry about them, and it's unlikely they'll happen again.

----------


## TempletonEsquire

There is some potent teleology there.  Notice how the little girl is innocent, and yet you assume she is the cause because of her being within the vicinity of what you hold to be evil, it is only your suspicion that she is evil, without direct evidence that this is so.  In the dream you never see her actions causing evil, only that she is present, that she is near when you suspect evil to be taking place.

In dreams, the rules of life are absent, so although the actions may seem violent and evil, their impact in the dreamscape are minuscule.  Death and life are of no consequence in dreams.  It is only attention and perception which rule dominant.  The dream was trying to get your attention, and it succeeded, and in doing so has transmitted some seriously fine detailed philosophical information.  Try not to see it in pure terms of Good Vs. Evil but instead try to see what things relate to you, and how you identify with the characters in the dream.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> anyone? nope?
> lol these dreams are still bothering me
> please help me



I'd like to read your dream journal.  I want to see what's recurring about these dreams.

----------

